# 76ers @ Nets--02.07.05



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

<center>*
















<font face = "verdana" size=2>Philadelphia 76ers (23-24) at New Jersey Nets (20-27)
Monday, 02.07.2005, 7:30 PM EST
Continental Airlines Arena - East Rutherford, NJ
TV: YES, CSN, NBALP*
</center>


The Nets continue their homestand as the Sixers come to the Meadowlands Monday night for a key divisonal matchup. Philadelphia stands just 1/2 game behind Boston for the Atlantic Division lead, and 3 games ahead of the Nets. They have won 4 of their last 5 games, including a 2 point victory over the Clippers on Sunday afternoon. Allen Iverson is averaging 31.3 points and 9.3 assists in his last 6 games. The Nets have won 8 of their last 11 games and 4 straight at home. Vince Carter is averaging 28.4 points, 5.0 rebounds and 6.7 assists while shooting 50% from the field in his last 10 games.

*Previous Meeting:
11.10.04 - Sixers 108, Nets 100 (OT)*
Allen Iverson - 26 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists

*Future Meetings:
03.02.05* - in *Philadelphia
04.17.05* - in *New Jersey*

(Borrowed from Schub, he won't mind).

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson's out for the game with the flu, looks like the Sixers are going to have to try and win another game without Iverson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Iverson's out for the game with the flu, looks like the Sixers are going to have to try and win another game without Iverson.


Oh man, that is disapointing, I really wanted to see him and Carter get a chance to go at it.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They just reported on the Yes broadcast that AI was so bad that they sent him home, he is not even going to be with the team, he did make the trip out.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

We really have to take advantage of this now, the 76ers are only 7-12 with Green as their starter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Going to Dalembert and Thomas early, the 6ers are up 4-0. I wonder if they will try to get us (Nets) down low...

Collins with a jump shot. That is something that scares me with our big men, taking jump shots instead of playing with their back to the basket.

Green hits, 6-0 and Carter with the first points for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice steal by Iguodala. Looks like Vince had no clue how long Iggy's wingspan was. This is one of those games where I wouldn't mind to see him a little more aggressive offensively.

I haven't watched many Nets games, but it couldn't hurt to have Willie Green attacking Jason Kidd just to see where he is defensively.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic missed out on the 3 point play, with a nice no look pass from Kidd.

What has been so amazing about our streak is Kidd's passing. He has been making all these wild passes that other point guards dream about, but he hasn't turned the ball over much. In fact leading the NBA in Ast To TO ratio, beating out Nash by 2+ over the last 10 games.

12-6, Dalember hits again.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd has been hot from 3 too, big early shot, hopefully gets him rolling.

Or not as he missed the next play down the court, Green than converts for 2. 

Ksritc with a jump shot, 14-11, Nets down.

Vaughn with a steal, 2 points.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Nice steal by Iguodala. Looks like Vince had no clue how long Iggy's wingspan was. This is one of those games where I wouldn't mind to see him a little more aggressive offensively.
> 
> I haven't watched many Nets games, but it couldn't hurt to have Willie Green attacking Jason Kidd just to see where he is defensively.


He should try to go at Carter, Carter has gotten alot of early fouls in the past few games taking him early in a few games.

Kidd usually gets the benefit of the doubt on calls.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Every Net has already scored. Nice play his back was to the basket, and he heard the whistle, flipped up the ball from below his waist and was awarded free throws, hits 2, Nets up 15-14.

Collins with his 2nd foul.

Smith?

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

With Iverson out, Salmons finally gets to play his more natural position the PG. Last time he played legit minutes at the 1 he had 19 points.

Kenny gets his second, and here comes Corliss. Ugh.. there goes our advantage at the four.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice play for the 76ers, they go right to Dalembert to test Smith.

Smith picks up a quick foul now on Thomas.

Carter shooting 2 again, drives. He is really asserting himself early today. Hits, 2. Corliss checks in.

18-17 76ers.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a 3, ties the game, and then Krstic fouls again on the next play. Looks like Carter is going to get some time at PF tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krover missed on a 3, Dalembert with a put back.

Carter just picked up another set of free throws. (wait, none shooting) But he just hit for a 3, has 12 this quarter already? 10 straight points.

Carter at the 4.

23-22 Nets up.

Wow, 6ers killing us on the board, 3 tips.

Carter with a big shot, 14 now. Dalembert with a bank shot, 6ers end the quarter a point up.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd ended the quarter with 5 assists already.

Haven't seen this in a while, Carter starts the 2nd, and misses.

Offensive foul on Williamson.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits a big 3. Now I am wondering is his hot streak linked to Carter's as teams are sagging off of him and other Nets to cover Carter.

Nets up by 2.

Foul on Carter.

Kidd with another 3, 3x3 for 9 points already.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Sixers braved the elements of a dominant Vince Carter quarter Vs the Sixers, he had 14 first quarter points. That's just plain silly.

Sixers attack the four, go to Corliss early in the offense, this is the type of matchup I like for Williamson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter answers Jackson. Jackson hits another.

30-26, Carter with 19 already. 8:42 left in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Best with steal, fouled quickly as he takes off. Collins in, Smith out. I'm shocked that Carter is stilll playing.

Wild exchange under the basket, ball leaks to Kidd that hits a floater. 11 points, 6 assists early.

Williamson with a bucket. They should go back to Jackson, he hit us for 19 last time we played and is hot early.

Billy Thomas pertending he is Kyle Korver.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is one of those first halves where you just have to brave the storm. Keep it as close as possible, and hope they don't shoot this well the whole game.

Ah Big Jack! :upset: You pull a rebound, and instead of passing it out, you try putting it on the ground in traffic? Should I get mad? I should, but I can't.. :laugh: 

Corliss tries to beat Carter off the dribble, and misses, he should try more posting up against smaller sized guys.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter takes a seat, Mercer is on the court, and Kidd is still playing?

42-32, Nets.

Williamson with another basket. The 76ers are up 24-6 with points in the paint. That scares me as it means Korver is about to go off.

Collins with points, but it's another jump shot.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> This is one of those first halves where you just have to brave the storm. Keep it as close as possible, and hope they don't shoot this well the whole game.
> 
> Ah Big Jack! :upset: You pull a rebound, and instead of passing it out, you try putting it on the ground in traffic? Should I get mad? I should, but I can't.. :laugh:
> ...


Point wise Williamson and Jackson have been productive.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm glad Mercer is back, someone has to miss shots.

44-38, Jackson has 10 points in 6 minutes.

I don't know why he plays well against us. But he always has.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter in, Kidd out, Carter with a 3, turn over on Iggy.

Carter with a nice pass to Best when he was triple teamed against the baseline. Nice play. Playing really well.

Wow, Collins with his 3rd foul. Shocked? I'm not.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter missed a shot, but the 6ers keep turning it over. It's still a close game, which hurts. They have 9 with time left in the first half.

43-49, Nets. Carter goes to the basket, and wraps his body around a few 76ers to put it up, hits. 24 points in 20 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Smith, Campbell, Carter, Mercer and Best on the floor all at once. Is Frank using all 12 men? I'd like some playing time.

Carter just hits a 3. Amazing. 27 first half points. 47-54 Nets after a few plays.

Carter is only 8 points shy of 10,000 for his career. And 2-3 points from matching his average from last week.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter was fouled with 1 to give, I'm assuming Carter gets the ball. Carter air balls a 3. Green just missed a half court shot.

7 point lead for the Nets going into the half.

What are the 6ers going to talk about during half time?

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Point wise Williamson and Jackson have been productive.


Yeah, offense is rarely the concern with those two, even though Jackson has been in a slump for the previous month.

All Korver's threes in this game have fallen short, might be the three games in four nights that's getting to him.

Vince Carter was insane in the first half, but the Sixers are still in striking distance at the half down 54-47.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Where is Korver??
0-5 for 3 Point attempts

0 points.

Without Iverson, Kyle is going to have to take on some of the scoring load, because damn I dont know who else will.

VC? 27 points at the half.. Hes playing great


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> What are the 6ers going to talk about during half time?


Hopefully perimeter defense, it's been the team's achilles heel all season and games like this it shows people why that is.

And with the way the Nets are playing, the Sixers have to stay at home on their man. The Nets are too good at finding the open man. The 76ers front court has 37 of the team's 47 points.

Korver needs to find his two point game since he's 0-5 from beyond the arch. We have to just hope the points in the paint will continue to come, force the Nets to double down low kick out to the perimeter for open looks and hope they'll drop.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Where is Korver??
> 0-5 for 3 Point attempts
> 
> ...


It looks like Kyle's playing with heavy legs, all his shots are coming up short. This is one of those games where I hope, he'd go more to the rest of his offense to get started.. instead of continuously jacking threes.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Where is Korver??
> 0-5 for 3 Point attempts
> 
> ...


Shooters get burned out. He needs some easy chip shots to get back into the groove.

One thing that Korver should focus on this offseason is his conditioning..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver's on the board, and it's only appropriate that he nails a three right away.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the left hand. Korver with a 3.

Iggy bumped him around the arc.

Thomas converts, it's only a 4 point game.

Wow, Collins goes to the basket? Oh a chance for a 3 point play. Good results. Wow. Hits.

Back to jump shooting for Collins.

-Petey


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Korver's on the board, and it's only appropriate that he nails a three right away.


How fitting that he's doing this against the team that sold him for cash.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Iggy needs to get some points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Korver with another 3, and another.

The 6ers are only down by 1.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver after going all first half falling short, he nails his two consecutive threes!  

And set up the third one on a hustle play, awesome recovery KK!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> Iggy needs to get some points.


Yeah, he's being way too unselfish out there right now. He has opportunities right there for the taking but he's not that kind of player yet.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Now Kidd is on Korver, nice move by Frank, lets see what Kidd can do.

Back and forth, Vaugh bucket, Thomas returns the favor.

Kidd drives, goaltending on Dalembert.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

When Iverson is out, it's nice to have Willie have games like this. He's attacked the basket four straight times down the court, three times he went to the line, and the other he finished.

Only negative is he's 3-6 the three times he went to the line in that stretch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kenny showed his variety of post moves there on Jabari Smith with that basket. Keep attacking that guy, Jabari couldn't defend me in the post.

Willie's going back to the line, aim high Willie 2-2 this time!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

80-73 at the end of three.

It looked like a completely different team out there from the end of the second quarter to the beginning of the third. It was like they gave the team shots of adrenaline back there.

The effort on defense, the energy on offense, the hustle, everything stepped up in that quarter.

And someone tell Nenad Krstic, if Dalembert wasn't falling for pump fakes from Tim Duncan, he's definitely not going to fall for yours.

Leading Scorers for the Sixers:
Kenny Thomas - 21 points
Willie Green - 20 points
Samuel Dalembert - 10 points
Marc Jackson - 10 points
Kyle Korver - 9 points
Corliss Williamson - 8 points
Andre Iguodala - 2 points


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers brought in Marc Jackson and Aaron Mckie, and now Kenny is defending Vince Carter.

Kenny needs his best defensive performance of his career in this stretch while Iggy is resting, to keep the Sixers afloat.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Mannnnnnn gotta love the effort! lets go guys, win this one for AI.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

My hats off to Willie Green, if Iverson didn't have the flu he most likely would've been a DNP-CD. With Iverson out, he was put in a position where he had to play and he's playing phenomenal especially since the Nets don't have a player who can stop him off the dribble.

He's hungry out there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Had to step away to return to this?

We need some big big stops.

Kidd follows his own shot and passes to Mercer who hits.

Carter with his 2nd foul. 3rd team.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We have to get Iguodala, Dalembert, Thomas, and Green back in by the four minute mark. We're playing with a group of guys who mostly sat on the bench since the middle of the second quarter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets are down 8 again, with only 6 left to play. Kidd and Carter are really going to need to take over. Carter only has 6 since his big first half missing. Kidd with 2 free throws to close to 6, Williamson hits.

The 6ers are playing well without AI. A game we really needed. Krstic with another foul.

-Petey


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

For the "shooter" label that we give Korver, he sure does a good job in the other facets of the game.. his stat line right now includes 8 boards, 3 assists and 4 steals.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn with 2 big free throws, we are only 4 down. Nice to see Kidd and Vaughn in there down the stretch just to put some pressure. Nets and 6ers are hustling. Vaughn and Green, jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn with a foul on the jump? Green is going to have 2 free throws cause we are over the limit. Carter slaps it away, Mercer with a breakaway, vaughn with a steal, but Kidd misses the 3, we get the ball back, we are only down 4, with 3 left, Carter misses, Kidd taps it back. Nets retain the ball. Miss, Carter with the rebound, no jump ball, "T" on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We had a minor meltdown there, two Willie Green TOs. And then a Nets possession where they had what seemed to be 40 offensive rebounds, thank goodness for Iggy who then went and tied VC up for a jump ball.

Carter following that up by blowing his top and getting the technical.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Korver with a miss at the line. Helps the Nets stay close. Nets have the ball. Kidd sets up the play, Carter hits a bank shot. Carter now has 10,000 points, but the Nets need a stop. Foul on Collins, number 5. Williamson went right after him.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miss by Williamson on the second, we are only down 3. We really have cooled down, shooting only 41 percent for the game, the Nets take a 20 second time out.

This game just shows how we need some aspects of defense. 

I think the play is going to Kidd, we'll see.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers are holding on to a 93-90 lead with 1:48 remaining..

And Corliss drew a charge from Jason Collins fouling him out of the game.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Vince has _fifteen_ 3pt shot attempts..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins out for the night, with an offensive foul.

Ksrtic with a big board, foul going to the rim for Mercer now. 6ers still had a foul left, bonus for both teams now.

Carter with the shot, chance to tie. OMG. Why did he have to wait?

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Vince Carter gets a three point play where there shouldn't have been a foul call. 93-93, 1:05 left.

The Sixers need to take Corliss out, and put Sammy back in. We need the rebounds badly.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1 minute left, wow I can see in this situation how the 6ers would be dangerous. AI to create, Korver to stroke it, and some bangers. 6ers are going to have the last shot. 13.9 remaining.

Kidd is really taking advantage of those smaller front court guys on the 6ers.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Nice block by Iguodala on Carter!

Score is still tied at 93 with 13.9 left in the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Second OT of the season between the 2 teams.

-Petey


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Should have gone to Korver...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Green missed the potential game winner and we're going to OT. The Nets have the momentum swung in their direction, the blackshirts need to do something early in the overtime to stem the tide.

Dalembert needs to be put back in. Corliss has been productive, but we need rebounds. Jason Kidd who's a great rebounder for a guard is looking like KG out there on the boards.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dalembert with another block on Krstic.

Green knocks it down, 4 minutes left. 6ers have gone 6+ minutes without a fg until that. Carter with a 3, Nets are up, Carter has 41, tied his high from last week. Thomas goes to the line. Called number 3 vs. Carter.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ron Mercer with 10 now, 3 up over the 6ers. Lose ball foul on Billy Thomas. 6ers can reset. Williamson in for Dalembert.

Kenny Thomas runs over Carter.

With Dalembert out, maybe Krstic can do something? Kidd scores off the baseline. up 5. Need a bit of more breathing room guys, don't let up.

-Petey


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Should have gone to Korver...


Yeah, I thought that's what it was going to be. But O'Brien isn't anywhere as good in that position as Larry Brown was.

Sadly after all the heart this team showed, it looks like this one is over. A charge by Kenny on one end, and a Jason Kidd layup on the other.

I have no clue why Dalembert didn't play most of the fourth, and OT, he only has one foul. I haven't seen the quarter stats, but the Nets killed us on the boards late in the fourth and in OT.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

John Williamson was the last Net to go back to back 40/40, in 1978, wow the year I was born. Kidd has the ball, swings to Mercer hits the open shot.

Wow, 12 in the 4th and overtime.

Green hits.

Nets still 5 up, Kidd backs down green misses the open shot, over the back foul on Krstic.

A minute and a half left.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits the first, and misses the second, Mercer has the offensive rebound. Carter goes and picks up a foul. Carter at the line.

103-97, chance to add with a minute left.

Added 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mercer with the final bucket.

107-97, OT.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

It was a good game. It would have been a lot different if you had AI


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Final: Nets 107 - 76ers 97.

The game was there for the taking, but O'Brien felt that the combination of Corliss and Kenny was effective, in the span we had them out there together we were muscled on the boards.

It was impressive to see the team tough it out, but O'Brien stemmed the whole tide by benching all of the guys who were a part of the huge third quarter run at the same time (except for Korver) instead of staggering the substitutions. So we watched as the lead went from 7 down to 4 and then in came the guys who made the run.

If I could type in another language, I would type in some different way how Dalembert should've played. This should be an encouraging sign that we came so close despite not having Iverson, but I'm dissapointed.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

we NEEDED this win.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

thanks for the play-by-play review guys lol.

Dissapointing indeed, carter killed us. How come Willie Green must be angry at the minutes his getting, when Iverson is out, he plays decent minutes, but when his in, sometimes he dosent even get to play. 

To me, Philly's consistency should be blamed on O'Brien partly. The minutes distribution is ridiculous at times its not even funny. How can a player get consistency ( Green, Salmons ), when they play 20+ minutes one game, and the next they play less than 5 minutes? As a player, its hard to find consistency even though u have practice every other day.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

both teams deserv to win the game but the lucky was for the nets.green played very good he was the ball and shoot with very confidence ,korver was bad only 3 plays from 3 and this in about 2 minuts if we have him playing like he play we win the game dalembert good in defense blocking krstic and win rebounds and score but not playing the minuts i was expecting , te sixers was bad in the ft ,mckie again play but doesn´t do anything in this time , in OT sixers only made 4 pts , they had advantage in the regulamentation but in the last possesion they dopnt play to win ,they play to not loose .
if carter wasnt onfire most in OT and first halfr sixers without iverson can won the game .


----------

